# Great Shop In Colorado RS Motorsports



## RB06 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am on the road a lot and I drive a mkv GTi. This past week I installed a new DP and was looking for a shop to get the stage 2 flash from. I had already purchased a loaded ECU from APR with stage 1. I called many different shops in colorado and all of them were trying to charge me 149.99 for the stage 2 flash plus a labor fee of about $60.00(which I can understand). Finally I made a call to RS Motorsports in Arvada, Colorado and they were the only shop to tell me the truth in that since I already purchased the flash the upgraded software didn't cost a dime. I recommend this shop to anyone with any VW, Audi, or Porsche. They kept an extra $150 in my pocket so I'm stoked on them.


----------



## xbluewaterx (Jul 20, 2006)

Great to hear!


----------



## SBEngineering (Jan 15, 2002)

Glad we could be a help!


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

It is nice to hear people who have good stories about shops and vendors. It seems like all that gets posted on here is people talking negatively or about bad experiences. :thumbup:


----------

